# Linkliste für Linux



## Marcus Roffmann (1. April 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier mal eine kleine Linkliste zusammengestellt wo man Informationen über Unix/Linux findet.
Ich werde immer wieder mal alles updaten und erweitern. Solltet ihr tote Links finden, dann schreibt mir grad kurz eine PM!
Sollte jemand der Meinung sein *den* Link überhaupt zu haben, dann schreibt mir eine PM!

Und nun noch viel Spaß!

Netzwerk:
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/howtos.html
http://www.adsl4linux.de
http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/netzwerk.html
http://www.pl-berichte.de/work/firewall/index.html
http://www.pl-berichte.de/work/server/index.html
http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/de/netfilter-hacking-HOWTO.html
http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/de/netfilter-extensions-HOWTO.html
http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/de/packet-filtering-HOWTO.html
http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/de/networking-concepts-HOWTO.html
http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/cn/NAT-HOWTO.html
http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/
http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialNetworkGateway.html
http://www.linuxnewbie.org/nhf/intel/security/iptables_basics.html
http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/linag2/inhalt.htm
http://linux.oreillynet.com/topics/linux/networking
http://www.samba.org

Linux Server:
http://www.apache.org
http://www.mysql.com
http://www.php.net
http://perl.apache.org/
http://xml.apache.org/cocoon/
http://jakarta.apache.org/
http://www.postgresql.org
http://www.linux-als-server.de/
http://www.proftpd.org
http://www.postfix.org
http://www.sendmail.org
http://eu3.spamassassin.org
http://asg.web.cmu.edu/cyrus/

Linux Installation:
http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/linux_wegIVZ.html
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Installation-HOWTO/

Linux Programmieren:
http://www.cpp-entwicklung.de/cpplinux/cpplinux.html
http://www.kdevelop.org/index.html?filename=tutorials.html
http://developer.gnome.org/doc/
http://glade.gnome.org/
http://perldoc.com/perl5.8.0/pod/perl.html
http://www.perl.com
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/HOWTO-INDEX/programming.html
http://www.xinux.de/docs/shellprogrammierung/

Linux Anwender:
http://www.xinux.de/docs/linux/anwenderhandbuch/index.html
http://www.janko.at/Humor/Computerwelt/Linux Verzeichnisstruktur.htm
http://www.powered-by-linux.de/system/ws-verzeichnisstruktur.html
http://www.tnt-computer.de/yanip/lbefehle.html

Linux Allgemein:
http://www.linux.de
http://www.linux.org
http://www.linuxtag.org
http://www.kernel.org
http://www.selflinux.org/selflinux/
http://www.pro-linux.org

Distributionen:
http://www.suse.de
http://www.redhat.de
http://www.debian.org
http://www.gentoo.org
http://www.mandrake-linux.com
http://www.knoppix.org
http://www.freebsd.org
http://www.netbsd.org
http://www.clarkconnect.org
http://www.linuxfromscratch.org

Benutzeroberflächen:
http://www.kde.org
http://www.gnome.org
http://www.fvwm.org/
http://www.windowmaker.org

Linux Distributionsdownload:
http://www.linuxiso.org
ftp://ftp.redhat.com
ftp://ftp2.de.debian.org
ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/

Linux Artikel:
http://www.tecchannel.de/server/linuxunix.html

Linux Tools:
http://www.harry.homelinux.org/modules.php?name=iptables_Generator

Linux Sicherheit:
http://www.linuxsecurity.com
http://www.securityfocus.com/unix
http://www.kryptocrew.de/archiv/linux/security/
http://www.theparallax.com/security/index.html
http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/sicherheit.html


----------



## Giftzwerg (3. Oktober 2004)

auch recht nützlich (der erste vor allem für Anfänger):

http://www.linux-fuer-alle.de/
http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/
http://www.selflinux.org/portal/


----------



## gimper (4. Oktober 2004)

Kleine Anmerkung nur so am Rande:
BSD ist NICHT Linux. Sie sind andere Unixderivate und haben unterschiedliche Kernel. Was Linux ist, ist eigentlich der Kernel, und da BSD einen eigenen Kernel hat (einen anderen) sollte man die vielleicht nicht alle unter "Linux Distributionen" fassen.
was anders: Anstatt eine ganze liste von den tldp-HOWTOs zu geben, sollte man lieber den Link zu der Uebersicht geben. 
die Wahrscheinlichbeste Moeglichkeit Fehlermeldungen zu nutzen:
http://www.google.de/linux
fuer bsd kann man das linux durch bsd ersetzen, das gleiche mit mac
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=136651&highlight=linkliste
das ist ein sehr guter link, zu einer kleinen link sammlung zu Sicherheit unter Linux
Eine weitere Howto Sammlung findet ihr unter
http://www.linuxnetmag.de/
http://www.linux-user.de hat sein archiv oeffentlich, in dem man gut Tutorials finden kann!
gruss
gimper


----------



## gimper (5. Oktober 2004)

es entsteht gerade eine wunderschoene linkliste:
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=154179&goto=newpost
gimper alias luh


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo allerseits.
Hier ein sehr interessantes Openbook: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/unix_guru/ .


----------



## dritter (9. März 2005)

http://www.linuxpaten.org ist auch eine gute Adresse, falls man einen Mentor benötigt, bzw. einer werden will.


----------



## Cora (13. April 2005)

http://nafoku.de/t/unix.htm ist auch ein guter link. hier werden die wichtigsten befehle anfängertauglich erklärt


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Hier ein paar Links die sicherlich unter der "Mausklicker-Generation" eher unbekannt sind.

*www.fli4l.de** - fli4l - the on(e)-disk-router*
Wie der Name schon vermuten lässt, handelt es sich hierbei um ein "1 Disketten-Router".
(optional ist auch eine Installation auf z.b. HDD oder CompactFlash möglich)
fli4l ist bereits seit Jahren auch über die Landesgrenze hinaus bekannt und im Einsatz (Westafrika).


> *Hardwarevoraussetzungen:*
> 
> ISDN: 386er CPU ab 25 MHz, besser 486er ab 33 MHz
> DSL: 486er CPU ab DX2/66, besser 486er DX4/100 oder Pentium ab 75 MHz
> ...


*www.eisfair.org** - eisfair - Easy Internet Server *
Hierbei handelt es sich um ein reines Server-System ohne den ganzen "Ballast" wie es unter Desktop-Systemen üblich ist.
(also ohne grafische Benutzeroberfläche usw.)
Unter anderem wird Eisfair z.b. auch als Terminal-Server eingesetzt.


> *Hardwarevoraussetzungen:*
> 
> CPU: 468er mit 66 MHz, besser Pentium
> Hauptspeicher: 32 MB, besser 64, notfalls 16 MB
> ...


*www.nettworks-ev.org** - Der Verein zu fli4l und Eisfair.*

Beide Projekte sind kostenlos und somit auch für den kleinen Mann "bezahlbar". 

PS: fli4l hat 5-jähriges Jubiläum.

*www.kanotix.com* *- Kanotix - Live-CD auf Debian Basis*
Ich habe mir die Distribition noch nicht angesehen, aber die Seite macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck.
Z.b. besteht ein eigenes Forum, ein eigenes Wiki (Online-Handbuch) und ein eigener IRC-Channel.
Zumindest die Homepage, das Forum und das Wiki sind deutschsprachig.


> Derzeit aktuell ist *"KANOTIX 2005-04" *vom 31.12.2005 mit Kernel 2.6.14.5


*www.lernnetz-sh.de/kmLinux** - kmLinux 5.1*
kmLinux wird vom Landesbildungsserver Schleswig-Holstein speziell für den Schuleinsatz entwickelt.
Mir persönlich gefällt diese Distribition nicht.
Da sie aber unverkennbar auf SuSE basiert, ist sie auf grund der Grösse (2 CD's) für den einen oder anderen evtl. ja zum reinschnuppern interessant.
Ich denke diese Distribition ist wohl weitestgehend unbekannt, darum wollte ich sie hier erwähnen.
Ich bin eigentlich auch nur durch Zufall drauf gestossen.


> *Projektbeschreibung*
> kmLinux ist ein Komplettsystem für den Arbeitsplatzrechner und für diesen Zweck weitestgehend vorkonfiguriert.
> Es ist nicht als Serversystem ausgelegt.
> kmLinux soll die Möglichkeiten aufzeigen, die Linux als Arbeitsplatzsystem mit moderner grafischer Oberfläche bieten kann.
> ...


*tutorials.de -* *Linux Distributionen - eine kleine Übersicht* (von Sinac)

*Debian Live*
Wie der Name schon sagt: Debian als Live-System.
Leider nur auf Englisch.
Daher sollte man zuerst das Tastaturlayout auf Deutsch umstellen.
Danach ist es sinnvoll für "root" ein Passwort mit "sudo passwd" im Konsolenfenster zu vergeben.
Denn erst mit dem Root-Passwort kann man z.b. das Netzwerk konfigurieren (per default wird die IP per DHCP bezogen).
Das Passwort für "user" (dem Standardbenutzer) lautet "live".

*Open-Source-Horoskop - Ein Artikel aus dem Linux-Magazin (Ausgabe 10/2004)*


> Linux-Fans leben in einer eigenen Welt. Klar, dass sich auch der Sternenhimmel anders um sie dreht. Das Horoskop des Linux-Magazins deutet das Schicksal der Open-Source-Geborenen.


Wen es interessiert, ich bin "mySQL Dolphin". 
Somit dürfte nun also auch meine recht aktive Teilnahme am Forengeschehen geklärt sein. ^^

*die LINUX-Liste*
Tabelle mit Entsprechungen/Ersatz/Ähnlichkeiten von Windows-Software gegenüber Linux
Die Liste ist zwar nicht mehr die Jüngste (17.01.2005), aber dafür um so umfangreicher und grösstenteils mit weiterführenden Links.
Wenn ihr Linux-alternative Programme zu euren Windosprogrammen sucht, dann solltet ihr auf jedenfall einen Blick auf diese Liste werfen.

*CodeWeavers CrossOver Compatibility Center*
Auf dieser Seite könnt ihr nachsehen ob und welche Windowsprogramme unter Wine laufen.
Als Bewertungssystem werden Medaillen verwendet.
Derzeit sind insgesamt 5727 Programme gelistet.
Hiervon werden 131 Programme als "Supported By CodeWeavers" gelistet, was nicht heissen muss dass die restlichen Programme nicht lauffähig sind (z.B. werden auch Programme gelistet die noch garnicht getestet wurden).

*Lesestoff* (oder auch "die etwas andere Bettlektüre"  ):
*Linux-Unix-Programmierung - Das Openbook zum Buch**:*
Die Onlineversion (1. Auflage - ca. 1152 Seiten) ist mir zum lesen zu mächtig.
Das gebundene Buch (in der 2. Auflage) hat *ca. 1216 Seiten* plus CD-ROM.


> *Das Themenspektrum des Buchs lässt sich grob in fünf Teilen aufglieder*:
> 
> Systemprogrammierung
> Netzwerkprogrammierung
> ...


*manpages-de:* 
Wie der Name schon vermuten lässt, handelt es sich hierbei um die deutsche Übersetzung der Manpages.
Diese Manpages werden als Ersatz für die originalen Manpages auf dem System eingesetzt.
Alternativ können sie zusätzlich, neben Englisch, auch mit weiteren Sprachen eingesetzt werden (mehr dazu auf dieser Seite).
Bedenkt jedoch dass noch nicht alle Seiten übersetzt sind.
Es steht aber jedem frei, an dem Projekt mitzuwirken.
Welche Manpages noch übersetzt werden müssen, könnt ihr auf dieser Seite erfahren.
Sollte die Seite (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) einmal nicht erreichbar sein, dann könnt ihr die Manpages alternativ auch von diesem FTP-Server runterladen.

*Linux - Wegweiser zur Installation & Konfiguration:* 
Dieses ist die Online-Version der 3. Auflage in deutscher Übersetzung aus dem Hause O'Reilly (848 Seiten - ISBN 3-89721-133-5).
Anmerkung: nicht mehr (oder derzeit nicht) im Handel erhältlich, die ISBN-Nr. habe ich trotzdem zwecks gezielter Suche (z.b. bei eBay oder in der (Leih-)Bücherei) genannt.

*Das Linux Anwenderhandbuch (und Leitfaden für die Systemverwaltung):* 
7. aktualisierte und erweiterte Auflage (640 Seiten - ISBN 3-929764-06-7) auf deutsch (Online-Buch), aus dem Hause LunetIX (Seit Juli 2000 ist Lunetix Bestandteil der Linux Information Systems AG).
Dieses "Buch" gibt es auch als Download-Version (Link ist direkt über dem LunetIX-Logo).
Anmerkung: nicht mehr (oder derzeit nicht) im Handel erhältlich, die ISBN-Nr. habe ich trotzdem zwecks gezielter Suche (z.b. bei eBay oder in der (Leih-)Bücherei) genannt.

*Dokumentationsreihe Linuxhandbuch:* 
Linux für Anwender (157 Seiten), Linuxhandbuch (343 Seiten) und Linux Standards (98 Seiten).
So wie ich es nach einem kurzen Einblick erkennen konnte, hat der Autor diese Bücher (PDF) wohl für den Eigenbedarf erstellt.
Anscheinend dienen die Bücher der Schulung von Einsteigern und der Weiterbildung.
Entdeckt habe ich diese Bücher eher durch Zufall.
Und da auf diese Bücher nicht auf jeder 2. Seite aufmerksam gemacht wird, habe ich sie hier erwähnt.

*Deutsche Übersetzung des "Linux From Scratch" Buches (LFS)**:*
Der Titel sagt ja eigentlich schon alles. 
Wer nicht weiss was LFS ist, der findet bei Wikipedia eine Kurzbeschreibung.
Übersetzt wurden die Versionen 5.0, 5.1.1, 6.0, 6.1, 6.1.1 bis hin zur (derzeit) aktuellen Version 6.2.
Das "Buch" gibt es sowohl als Online-Version als auch zum downloaden als Offline-Version (in verschiedenen Formaten).

*Wireless LAN resources for Linux**:*


> The Linux Wireless LAN Howto is an Open Source project sponsored by Hewlett Packard (through my contribution) since 1996, and built with the contribution of many Linux users all over the world.


Leider nur auf Englisch  aber für die "Freaks" unter euch sicherlich trotzdem interessant.

*Linux für Blinde**:*
Auf den ersten Blick nichts berauschendes.
Wenn man die Seite jedoch gründlich studiert, dann stösst man auf Themen wie z.b. *"Signalton bei Betriebssystemauswahl"* für GRUB und GRUB2.
Spätestens (oder je nach Sichtweise: frühestens) da wird die Seite für Blinde bzw. dessen Administratoren interessant.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Eoleon (29. Mai 2005)

Genial:

Linux unter Windows laufen lassen (500kb):

http://opensource.region-stuttgart.de/index.php?main=8&sub=8_0 

Ist sehr interessant!

wfg, Eoleon.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. März 2006)

So, hier muss mal wieder was rein... 
Die folgenden Seiten sind alle Englisch!
Linux Newbie Guide
Linux Security HowTo
Tips to Secure Linux Workstation
Linux Dictionary


----------



## schruefg (5. Mai 2006)

Sehr schön...hat dich bestimmt vile Mühe gekostet!
Ich kann sicherlich die eine oder andere Seite gebrauchen.
Danke Dir, dass Du dir auch für andere so viel Mühe machst!

http://www.greenstone-online


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Mai 2006)

Eoleon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genial:
> 
> Linux unter Windows laufen lassen (500kb):
> 
> ...


Uebrigens, wer wirklich Linux unter Windows laufen lassen will, oder umgekehrt, kann sich auch mal QEmu anschauen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juni 2006)

So, mal wieder was neues.
Wer auf Linux umsteigt hat die Qual der Wahl, es gibt so viele Distributionen, da weiss man oft nicht was man nehmen soll.
Hier mal ein kleiner Fragebogen der bei der Distributionswahl unterstuetzen soll.
Basierend auf ein paar Fragen wird bestimmt welche Distribution mit den eigenen Anforderungen uebereinstimmt.
Bei ein paar Tests hier im Forum kam in der Regel auch das bei rum was die jeweiligen User wirklich nutzen, scheint also nicht schlecht zu sein die Seite.
Schaut einfach mal selbst, es koennte vielleicht einiges an Probiererei ersparen und gleich den Weg zur "richtigen" Distribution weisen.

http://eedok.voidofmind.com/linux/chooser.html


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Juni 2006)

Und noch was interessant, natuerlich wieder in Englisch. 

Securing and Hardening Linux


----------



## Darkhell (19. Juli 2006)

für alle Serverfreaks:
http://www.rootforum.de


----------



## samba-ldap (3. September 2006)

Für alle, die schon mal einen Samba PDC mit LDAP Backend installieren wollten, gibt es auf samba-ldap.de ein HowTo.

samba-ldap  das Top Portal für samba.

samba-ldap Teamleader

Benjamin Biel


----------



## boxa (16. November 2006)

Hallo Linuxfreunde!

Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und begonnen ein Linux-Webverzeichnis aufzubauen. Ich habe bisher noch kein Webverzeichnis gefunden, dass die Links enthält die ich brauche. Da dachte ich mir: Eigenbau!

http://www.linux4fans.de

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich unterstützen könnt. Tragt doch einfach Links ein, die Euch wichtig sind. Einträge in das Webverzeichnis sind kostenlos. Backlinks sind keine Pflicht, aber ich würde mich darüber sehr freuen!

Herzlichen Dank und viel Spass/Erfolg mit dem Pinguin!

Gruß

boxa


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2006)

Hier nochmal was in Sachen Security:
Linux Administrator's Security Guide


----------



## dibooo (12. Dezember 2006)

Hier gibts alles rund um SuSe:

SDB:Hilfreiche Linksammlung

mfg
/dirk


----------



## lexz (19. April 2007)

Hey,

leider unsortiert aber das meine linkliste 

http://www.linux.org/apps/
http://www.linux-club.de/
http://www.linuxbu.ch/
http://www.selflinux.org/
http://www.eskimo.com/~lo/linux/hardwarelinks.html
http://www.linuxpackages.net
http://linuxlog.de
http://www.slackforum.de/
http://slackbook.lizella.net/
http://www.tuxfiles.org/
http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/
http://www.fvwm.org
http://enlightenment.sourceforge.net
http://www.linuxforen.de
http://www.linux-magazin.de
http://www.gnu.org
glatt vergessen -> http://easylfs.aquanasoft.de/

für Thinkpad nutzer ganz hilfreich
http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki 
mfg
Alex


----------



## vault-tec (14. Dezember 2007)

Wie ich finde, sind auch noch die folgenden Seiten erwähnenswert:



http://www.ubuntuusers.de 
Eine coole Community mit dem netzweit ausführlichste Wiki zu allem rund um Ubuntu in deutscher Sprache. Motto der Community: "Fragen ist menschlich".


http://www.suseusers.de 
Eine neue, junge SUSE-Community.


http://www.gnome-look.org 
Gnome tunen: Metacity und Compiz Fusion Themes und mehr.


http://www.kde-look.org 
KDE tunen: Kwin und Compiz Fusion Themes und mehr.


https://shipit.ubuntu.com 
Freies GNU/Linux für alle! Canonical verschickt über diese Seite auf Anfrage *kostenlos* Ubuntu-CDs (Lieferdauer ca. 3 Wochen). Auch die Portokosten übernimmt übrigens Canonical. Und: Man bekommt mit jeder CD coole Sticker dazu. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## ziemo (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Linuxfreunde,

auf dieser Webseite giebt es allgemeine Informationen und Neuigkeiten zu verschiedenen Linux Distributionen, sowie zu anderen freien Betriebssystemen wie z.B. BSD oder OpenSolaris.

http://distrowatch.com/

LG

Ziemo


----------



## digispirit (3. August 2021)

@ EoLeon
naja - umgekehrt wärs mir lieber.  (Windows unter Linux)


----------

